# Guan Dao - Chen Style



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2008)

THIS!!! 

This right here tells me I should have NEVER left Chen style. I use to do a Wushu Guan Dao form and I have always liked the Guan Dao. :bangahead:

DAMN!!! :duh: The things I gave up for Yang style. 

Chen Taijiquan Guan Dao - Chen Zhenglei

This Xiaojia &#8211; &#8220;Small frame&#8221; Chen in slow motion actually

Chen Xiaojia Taijiquan KwanDao w/Chen Yong-Fu


----------



## Jin Gang (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never seen taiji guan dao before, interesting.  I'm sure it's quite rare to find a teacher who knows it/teaches it.

Guan Dao is cool, it just never struck me as a taiji weapon.  It takes some amount of strength just to swing it, though once it gets going you are sort of forced to flow through the moves with the weight of the weapon (assuming you've got a combat steel or at least chrome steel weapon, not the wushu type that rattle and wobble like in the first video).

I like the guan dao, too.  I just wish I had more space so I could practice it more often


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2008)

Jin Gang said:


> I've never seen taiji guan dao before, interesting. I'm sure it's quite rare to find a teacher who knows it/teaches it.
> 
> Guan Dao is cool, it just never struck me as a taiji weapon. It takes some amount of strength just to swing it, though once it gets going you are sort of forced to flow through the moves with the weight of the weapon (assuming you've got a combat steel or at least chrome steel weapon, not the wushu type that rattle and wobble like in the first video).
> 
> I like the guan dao, too. I just wish I had more space so I could practice it more often


 
The Guan Dao is taught by the Chen family and is part of Chen style Taijiquan and has been part of thier Taiji for a very long time. The Guan Dao I used previously was rather heavy, not wushu steel but I do not know exactly what it was made of.


----------



## Tai G (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful. I just began studying with a teacher from Chen Lineage who teaches this. I think it is considered the "pinnacle" of the weapons as it combines all the techniques previously learned from staff and broadsword, etc. Hopefully I'll get to learn it one day. Wish me luck!
peace.


----------

